# My Mom passed away..



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yesterday I went there a little later than usual. The doctor had examined her and said it was not today...that she still had a few more days. She's been in Hospice about a week and a half. She stopped eating and drinking exactly a week ago. Well, I'm convinced that doctors and nurses really do not know when someone is going to die or even close to death. I asked the nurse to examine her because I thought she had a fever. She said no, but my mom was always on the cold side, so I knew it was high for her. I bathed her and put baby powder on her and asked the nurse to change her nightgown. I prayed over my Mom and kissed her goodbye. The nurse told me to go home and get some rest, that Dr. knows it's not today. So I did...and within an hour of being home my brother called and said she passed. She died in her sleep. I know she is in heaven and is at peace now. I'm going to miss her so much.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh Dianne, I am truly sorry for loss. I lift you and your family up to our Heavenly Father that he may give you some comfort. Your mom was ready, her body was tired but not her soul. You shall meet again, and when you do she will greet her baby with open arms. We all love you and you know all us auntie's are here for you in your time of need. In his Jesus name. Amen


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*hugs* I am so sorry


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Diane, I am so sorry. My heart and love are with you. I pray you find comfort and peace. You were a wonderful daughter to your mother. Now she is no longer feeling discomfort or pain. She is an Angel in Heaven whose spirit is now looking over her beautiful daughter ... you, Diane.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Dianne, I'm sorry to hear about your mom. I know you will miss her and will need to grieve your loss, but she is finally free. If you need anything, you know we are all right here for you. Hugs & prays of peace and comfort.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Dianne, my prayers are with you. You sound like a wonderful daughter, and you are so blessed you had the opportunity to say goodbye. Take care of yourself in the weeks to come, and allow yourself to experience your feelings. We are never really ready, but I'm so glad for you that you had the time you did with her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- My heart is so sad for you. I know how hard this is. I'm still waiting -- it could be any minute or a few more days. Only God really knows. Although Hospice is wonderful, it's still so hard to watch our loved ones -- even if they are peaceful. 

I will send you a pm with my phone #. This has been a very difficult week for many of us. 

My prayers are with you and your family. I know that your Mother is smiling down at your from Heaven and will be with you always -- still watching over you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry about your Mom. You were there for her and it sounds like she waited until you left to finally go home. I had stayed with my Mom all night and all day until around 3:00pm in the afternoon. My sister came to relieve me at the hospital. I got home around 3:30pm and went to bed and the phone rang. I knew before I answered it.....

Please know we are thinking of you and pray for acceptance and peace as you go through the grieving process. Hugs to you!!! You were a wonderful daughter to your Mother.:heart:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Dianne, I can't even begin to imagine how hard this is for you and your family. We rejoice that she is in heaven free from her weak human body. I hope and pray that God will comfort you especially when you miss her so dearly and that you'll be reminded of the day she will see you with full sight in heaven. Many hugs to you...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet Dianne, what a beautiful way to send off your mom--for both of you! How very special that you have that sweet relationship to honor her life. You will miss her every day, and w/each new season of her being absent you will grieve her loss---the emptiness of one who cradled you. :wub2::wub2::crying:The feeling doesn't go away, it just becomes more familiar.
My own dear mom died about this time of year, and was actually buried on Easter (Resurrection) Sunday. My only joy in her leaving her tired body was that I knew her spirit had taken wings! I believe she is in heaven asking the Father for my every need---that in itself keeps us close. May your love for her find a place of peace and comfort.:wub:
Sending you all our love & many prayers for your family.:grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dianne, I am so very sorry for the loss of your Mother. You were very blessed to have seen her such a short time before her passing. Sandi is right, what a beautiful mother-daughter experience and send off you two shared. ♥ Lifting up prayers for you all. God be with you. ~Bridget


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Dianne.I am so very sorry for the loss of you Mother...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dianne:

I am so very sorry on the loss of your precious mother. I hope that you smile and laugh at the wonderful memories you have and I know from experience that you will miss her so terribly much. Please know that my prayers will be with you!

My own mom was called home to be with our Father last year on April 24 - Easter - and I miss her very much. I know how difficult this will be for you and the sense of loss you feel, but please remember all of the joy and the happy times and let them bring a smile to your face!

Maggie


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Dianne, I know this is a difficult time for you and your family. Prayers that each of you will be comforted in knowing she is in Heaven with a perfect body again. My heart is heavy for you and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your mother. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Dianne, I am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Dianne - I am so sorry for you loss. *hugs*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dianne, I am sorry to hear about your loss. 

May the happy memories help you through this sad time.

I expect it is extremely hard to predict anyones exact death. When I took care of a friend, the hospice people told me she only had a few days left.....and then she passed an hour later...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm s sorry to hear your mom passed. She's with you now in a way she couldn't be while ill.
I know I miss my mom, the way she could talk with me. She has Alzhiemers so her mind is gone.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Dianne, I'm so sorry.:crying::grouphug: It sounds like you and your Mom were very close. What a blessing! I know you will miss her. Please take comfort in knowing that she is well and happy and that you will see her again.:wub::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Diane - I am so sorry for the loss of your mother. I unfortunately also know the pain you are suffering right now. I am glad for both of you that it was peaceful and that you had time to tell her how much you love her. Peace.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Diane... I am so sorry ! I do believe your Mom waited for you to leave , knowing you had said your sweet 'good-bye'. There is no doubt she knew she was surrounded by your love.
You are in my thoughts and prayes as you face this difficult time ahead.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Dianne, I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dianne,

I'm very sorry to hear about your Mom. I'll keep your family in my prayers.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such a wonderful memory of your last time together. Prayers for peace and comfort are being sent your way.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - I'm so sorry for your loss. As Lynn has said about Jerry, you think you're prepared but you never really are. It sounds like you had very loving last minutes with your mom where you were so close to her and caring for her. I think maybe the doctors didn't know (though often they are pretty in tune) but your mom knew. She had those special last minutes with you, made peace with leaving, let you go and spared you watching her die. I almost think my mom did that...I was with her all the time and went home because of a medical issue with my son. I got home and my brother called to say she died. It sounds like your mom and mine were very alike so maybe that was their last gift to us in this life. 
You were so lucky to have each other in your lives. I know your mom must have been bragging about her wonderful, caring daughter often and she will now be with you all the time. Just ask for her and she'll come to you -- in joy, questioning moments, even sad events. She'll be there to help guide you. As Michelle said, she had her mind which is such a blessing. I just visited my 98-year-old aunt on Wed and actually pray that she will be gone soon. She has no life at all here on earth. :crying:
If I can do anything, just e-mail me. (((hugs))) I love you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Dianne, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your Mother.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. How wonderful to have that special time with her and to give her such loving care. I have worked in a Nursing Home for over 33 years and often a dear one will wait for that special loved one to leave because they do not want to die in front of them. Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.
emmy


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Dear Dianne I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet mother. I know that she must have gone in peace and really appreciated everything you and your brother did for her. Know that we are all here for you and love you very dearly. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. If I can do anything let me know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so sorry, Dianne.:grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Diane, We are all so sorry for your loss of your Mom :wub::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Diane,
I am so sorry for your loss. You are not alone. I am so glad your Mother went peacefully. I lost my mother few yrs ago in pretty much the same way you described in your post. I visited with her and she had a fever. She was always cold too. They sent me home and in the night it happened. I spent many months regretting leaving her side. But I've come to realize no one could have known as you said. Your Mom knew how much you did for her and is at peace. The grief still comes and goes but eased over time. 

God bless and I am sending you a virtual hug. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. She is looking over you even though she is not here physically. You were a blessing to your mom. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Although I do not have time or energy to post to each and every one of you, I did read every post and appreciate your thoughts and words of comfort so much. Your are all very dear to my heart.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Dianne))) Your mother suffers no more and while she's no longer on this earth, she will live forever in your heart. I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Diane,I am so sorry for the loss of your dear mother.:grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Dianne,
Almost the same thing happened to me. I always bathed my Mom and washed her hair. Always put lipstick on. The night my Mom died, I didn't know, I would have stayed. I went home at 11pm to do wash, because I had absolutely nothing clean. The following day we were transferring my Mom to hospice from NY Hospital. At 12:30am I got nervous in the laundry room and left. Steve went to look for me because a Doctor called me, I was on my way up to our apartment. We missed each other. Finally he came back and told me to call the hospital. My Mother died at 12:30am. I guess the poor thing didn't want to take one last ambulance ride. 

You are a great daughter, Dianne. A wonderful lady. I wish you peace. Your Mother will always be with you. I know.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss may she rest in peace 


Anna xoxooxoxox


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Dianne, my sincere condolences on the loss of you mom. I'm convinced that our loved ones sometimes choose when to finally let go. On the day my dad died, I had sat with him the entire day. My husband came over to bring my mom and I dinner and walked in and told my dad (who was nonresponsive at the time), "I'm here, Jim. Everything will be okay." My mom, husband, and I went into the kitchen to eat and withing a few minutes I realized I didn't hear my dad breathing on the monitor. I ran into the bedroom, and he had passed. For awhile I was very upset that he had died "by himself." I had so wanted to be beside him. I now believe that he died when we left the room to "protect" us. I think he thought I couldn't handle it. Once he knew my husband was there, he let go. My prayers will be you. You have a long journey ahead of you dealing with the grief, but you WILL get through it. Eventually you will be able to think of your mother without crying.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this very sad thread and want to offer you and your family my sincere condolences on the loss of your Mother. May you know in your heart that she is now is a better place and will not longer suffer in pain. Prayers to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

What can be more painful than saying goodbye to a parent?

Who will you call every day to say: Hi Mom, how are you today?

How painful is the adjustment of not hugging our beloved ones, who hugged us from birth till now?

This is time for grief, but time is the best healer.

Next year, this time, you will be able to look back and smile, not cry, with fond memories of your wonderful, loving Mom.

I'm feeling your pain and hoping you will be surrounded by loving family in this time of sorrow.:heart:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Dianne I am so very sorry. My dad was in Hospice too and he was there over 2 weeks. They told us that some times our love ones wait for us to leave before they go home to be with God. I guess they have seen it so many times at Hospice. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers and that she is a much better place, free of whatever she was going thorough here on earth.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 101755


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Diane, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Dianne, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dianne, i'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

with my deepest sympathy, I am so sorry for your loss,
Prayers being sent your way 
Rosanna


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family. May God give you all peace through this difficult time.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Dianne, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you. You have a special guardian angel now looking out for you. You have my deepest sympathies.

Mary


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Yesterday I went there a little later than usual. The doctor had examined her and said it was not today...that she still had a few more days. She's been in Hospice about a week and a half. She stopped eating and drinking exactly a week ago. Well, I'm convinced that doctors and nurses really do not know when someone is going to die or even close to death. I asked the nurse to examine her because I thought she had a fever. She said no, but my mom was always on the cold side, so I knew it was high for her. I bathed her and put baby powder on her and asked the nurse to change her nightgown. I prayed over my Mom and kissed her goodbye. The nurse told me to go home and get some rest, that Dr. knows it's not today. So I did...and within an hour of being home my brother called and said she passed. She died in her sleep. I know she is in heaven and is at peace now. I'm going to miss her so much.


Oh Dianne, God bless you, that special kiss you gave her, and telling her how much you loved her, meant the world to her, I just know it, and entered sweet peace, knowing that. I love you sweetheart, with all my heart.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dianne, my deepest sympathies on the loss of your mother. 

May God give you strength and comfort at this very sad time.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Dianne So sorry for your loss... Believing for comfort and strength for you and your family.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ohh Dianne....I am so very sorry. You were a gift of a daughter. Even though you weren't with your Mom when she passed you had a beautiful last moment with her. Always cherish that. Sending you healing thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Dianne I am so sorry you are going through this. You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Dianne, I am so sorry for your loss. Your Mom knows that you loved her so very much. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear Dianne, 

I'm so very sorry :crying: Your mom is finally at peace. She was so brave, and you were too in going through her passing. I am sending you a big hug and lots of love. 

Love,


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Dianne i am so sorry ..snding love prayers and hugs your way .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dianne I'm so very sorry. I'm really sorry that you were not there with her when she did pass. But what a beautiful time you had with her before she left this world. She was lovingly cared for by her precious daughter. Sometimes it just seems that a loved one doesn't feel free to leave when there are loved ones there. Like it's their last act of protecting them. Maybe it was that way with your mom. I hope you have some comfort in the memories of those last precious moments with your mom. (((hugs)))


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Dianne I'm so very sorry. I'm really sorry that you were not there with her when she did pass. But what a beautiful time you had with her before she left this world. She was lovingly cared for by her precious daughter. *Sometimes it just seems that a loved one doesn't feel free to leave when there are loved ones there. Like it's their last act of protecting them.* Maybe it was that way with your mom. I hope you have some comfort in the memories of those last precious moments with your mom. (((hugs)))


I was thinking the same thing. That's what my Grandma did. She waited until I got home (to NY) and died the next day.

Dianne, I haven't been on SM much lately. I'm so truly sorry about the loss of your mother. Please email me if you feel like chatting. I'm always here for you.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry Dianne, so sad. sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Dianne, sending prayers and condolences to you and your family


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Dianne! My deepest condolences for the loss of your Mom...

*There is no bond like a Mother & Daughter, and it is one that cannot be undone.*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know how I can thank you all enough for your condolences and heartfelt sympathy. You are all the best and I don't know how to thank you...it means so much to me. I had a really hard week. It is a week today that we buried my beautiful mom. I miss her so much. I talked to her every morning...it hurts so bad, but I know in time it will get better. My Dad passed 8 years ago, so I know how time heals. I will always miss my Mom..forever and ever. thank you all...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mother:heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dianne - I was thinking of you this morning. It was one year ago today that my mom passed away and I still miss her. All of the "firsts" will be hard - especially with Mother's Day in a couple of weeks. Think about all of the precious memories and celebrate her life!


----------

